# AMH and FSH testing dates



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi all, 

So my clinic wants me to have AMH and FSH blood tests done before we commence IUI which is fine, I refused to drive 1.5hours to the clinic just to have a blood test so now my GP has agreed to do them  all sounds great... 

However, the clinic have said that they need to be taken on day two or three of my cycle which is tomorrow or Friday. I am working both of these days 07.30-15.30, my GP surgery only does bloods in the morning and due to me being a nurse at a hospital a twenty/thirty min drive from my GP surgery there is no way I can get back for an appointment. My GP surgery recommended I speak to my boss at the hospital 'cos obviously they could take the blood at the hospital. My boss referred me to occupational health who have said no because it is not a work related test so they won't do it... Now what do I do?! I can't pull a sickie for the day because I was honest with my boss regarding the need for the tests so she will know that I'm not sick!!

So I guess my question is, how vital is it that the tests are done on day two or three? The GP surgery had an appointment for today which I could attend but this is only day one of my cycle... 

Thanks for reading, if you still are!! Xx


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Day 1-4 seems to be acceptable for FSH and LH (AMH can be done any time). It does depend on your cycle length - I have a 26 day cycle and hence go for Day 1 or 2.


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you for your response Pyra, I took the appointment for this morning so have had the blood taken now and will await the results xx


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I have the results from my FSH test however the lab rejected the AMH test as it was requested by GP, not consultant  I am livid with my GP agreeing to do it as we have now lost another month. Have just got off the phone to our clinic who are very adamnent that they want it taken between day 2 and 8 so we are having to take an extra 3 hour round trip next month and they are billing us £103 for it  x


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm very surprised they are insisting it is done between days 2 and 8 - I've never heard of that happen before! I've always got it tested at some random point of my cycle 3 times now - and my consultant said it can be done at any time. Sorry hon.


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nothing for you to be saying sorry about Pyra!!  

So my FSH was done on day one of my cycle and the paper result says "normal range, 4.2 iu/l" so I'm taking this as good?!? Nobody explained it to me, just gave me the printout and as I've now had to delay my treatment until next month can anyone reassure me this is a normal level so I don't worry myself silly with google?!? Tar   xx


----------

